# My Scroll Saw



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have come to the very fore gone conclusion that I will as long as I do wood working or till I die, which will probably be ending at the same exact moment,…I will have a scroll saw in my shop. Even if I do not use it, it will always be an ornament in my work area. Some of you may have read my rant on quality being extinct. My scroll saw had to be repaired and without going into more detail, it has been in the shop 4 times (the 3rd time it was there for over a month!) and it is still there. All I am going to say about that is "SEARS SUCKS!" AAAaaaannnny way,…. I have not been able to get any type of motivation going with my wood working since it has been gone. I have paying jobs lined up and have turned down several for lack of my scroll saw. It is ¾ mental and ¼ physical. All I know is that without my scroll saw, my shop just isn't fun. But, it is what it is….


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Well my friend…. Samson's achilles heel was his hair….. Looks to me yours is your scroll saw…lol

My best advice is shop around, save your pennies, and go snag the best saw you can afford. With the mad scroll skills you have….. not just any saw will do…lol


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Coz. Your scroll work is marvelous. I can understand you feeling at a loose end. Hope your saw returns soon or you get a better one.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quit shaving, man. That's when everything started going downhill for you.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I know how bad it must be for you. I don't know what I would do if I didn't have mine. Mine has been showing signs of wear (the speed slightly changing as I scroll - slowing down, the blade slipping more and needing more frequent adjustments and overall vibration increasing). It is livable for me to have these things, but it is an indication that something is up.

I agree with Dan. Save up and get the best saw you can afford. You spend a lot of time there when it is running and it is not only a creative outlet for you, but also a source of relaxation and pleasure. It isn't pleasant when you are frustrated with a poorly functioning machine. I don't tell people where to spend their money. That is only for you to decide. But if you get so much out of it, it would be a good thing to make an investment in it.

Keep us up on what you decide.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

don´t you know ….always have a fretsaw ready in the background ….never fail…LOL

sorry to hear your Mojo has gone , I hope it return fast

take care
Dennis


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

As I, the sometimes weekend garage woodworker, have posted I have added a scrollsaw to my limited about of power tools. It is my tool of choice. The amount and type of work I can do with it are limitless and I always have things planned around the tool.

I, also, know the quality that was once built into a name, any name. I fear the is gone now and a lot of time we are better off buying new instead of repairing old. Sad to say but true.

I wish you the best of luch on your repair and look forward to many more posts as I look at every one of them


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine has died on me for a few hours twice. It was horible, and I had another one sitting on the other end of the shop. I don't know what I would do if either were really gone.
I had to have my husband tear the saw apart to look for a problem. I couldn't do it, it was like opperating on my baby. The first time he didn't find the problem, but shook enough things loose that it worked again. The second he discovered that the switch was bad and replaced it. 
Best of luck to you, I really hope you get it back…or upgrade, that could be fun.
MrsN


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

You can borrow my Delta 2 speed any time just don't get it wet taking it home lol
Hope you get yours fixed soon
Best
Trevor


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Look at RBI. 14 years now and never a glitch. A little price but you will never belive the difference, I have been wth the same problems only a different brand. GOOD LUCK.
Chuck


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I feel your pain. I started out with a Craftsman SS. The arm broke right before the 1 yr. warranty expired. They kept getting the wrong part in and the repair man wanted to grind the new part to fit. I said no and that I wanted to trade up. Well the repair man said he would try to get the right part one more time. Amazingly he called and said they got the right one. When I got home and took it apart, he had ground it to fit. I got a refund and bought a Delta 20 in. I have since upgraded to a RBI 26 in. and love it. I really liked the Delta as well. No problems with either. Good luck!!!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with stepping back away from it for a while. Get your mind right, you'll remember why you like it.

Quality does still exist. It takes some effort to find it.

You're just bummed out right now. You'll be alright.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Cozmo, I feel for you, I really do. The first time my DeWalt 20" went out, I had to put up with a Delta 16" for about 3 weeks. I didn't get much done, particularly anything with inside cuts. So, I scour CL frequently, and I now have three DeWalt 20" (two Type 1's and one Type 2). Hopefully I won't have to do without one of my favorite DeWalt's.

Check Criag's List, other woodworking forums, and the newspaper classified ads. I know that I bought the last Type 1 for less than what many scrollsaws sell for new.

If you lived closer, I'd loan you one of mine until yours is repaired.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

RBI & Hegner are very good saws, but IPO Excallibur"s drive system is by far the best design. DeWalt bought the licenses several years ago and I now see Delta has gone with the design in it's new scroll saw. Excalibur is a little pricey Take a look at the new Delta and the DeWalt. Just an idea.

Pop


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Why not try the band saw whilst the scroll is out of action?


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, I FINALLY got my scroll saw back. AND,...its working correctly! What a concept! Martyn, I took your advice and used my new band saw to resaw some lumber to be used for when I did get my scroll saw back. Resta assured, I'll be saving my pennies to buy a really nice saw to replace the Craftsman that has given me such grief!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

great, can we now take our earplugs out and get the facesheild and dustmask on
I presume there will be no more winning tones in the storm we have 

have fun Cozmo

Dennis


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd have given you my Craftsman if the logistics would have worked out. Unfortunately I'm in Virginia and you're in Tx. Well, I'm glad you're back in bid-ness.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Good news, Coz. Happy scrolling.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

Sears if a bad 5 letter word around here. But to your problem, I see hegners going up for sale. Great saw. We bought a 10 year old used one for 600.00 and it was money well spent. We had several problems with our Dewalt and one day it was broke down again so I posted for a used hegner. took 2 days to find one. Just so happens I think there are 2 hegners on another woodworking site I belong to.Good luck.


----------



## Woodturner66 (Feb 1, 2011)

I Started out with a Sears Scroll Saw. Then went up to a bigger sears, Then went to a Delta. Now i have a Hegner 22V. I have had it for about 10 years. Never had a bit of problems. Only thing I thought was the blower sucked so I disconnected from the bellow and connect it to a little compressor for air spraying. Lot better.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Ahhhh! The Craftsman quality (or lack thereof) issue. Wonder when those folks will start reading all the negative comments about they crap they sell. Sure used to be a good name. The old stuff I have will be passed down to the next generation, but I have not been in a Sear store in years.
Bill


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill, Rest asured, you won't ever catch me buying another thing with the word Craftsman on it!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I gave up on Sears power tools about 1980. Have not bought one since. I just bought a 1986 hagner that runs great. I found it on Criegs list after I was given a heads up in a forum.


----------

